# Waymo Plans For Autonomous Car Launch Leaked



## Luxor (Sep 14, 2018)

When they do their 2018 public release in Arizona (which will be about 100 square miles centered around the Phoenix area), the cars will be driverless without operators. They made it pretty clear that the only humans in the car will be the riders who hail the Waymo.

As of this point, the focus is mostly now on expanding to other cities, with Phoenix pretty much 100% ready at this point. They're doing a lot with snow right now since one of their main goals is to have all-weather ready for next year. Rain is pretty much solved.

After Phoenix, the next public release will be Mountain View and then San Francisco. After that is still sort of up in the air, but the primary targets will be large densely populated urban areas. Mountain View release is planned for the first half of 2019 and San Francisco is planned for the second half. Each of these areas will be around 100 square miles, similar to Phoenix.

The trucking team wouldn't give me any hard dates on a public release, but they say it's because the business model will likely be different than ride sharing. I assume this means they're going to partner with and sell directly to trucking business rather than individuals. From what I got, it seems like ride sharing is a bigger focus right now. Right now is mostly road testing and simulation.

_Interesting was the comment on 'rain is solved', which means the Waymo team developed algorithms and/or hardware that is capable of properly dealing with rain and raindrops and is not getting interfered with by that. Also snow seems to be solvable, as there will probably be similar patterns that the sensors get in their signals. That they are testing it and are confident to solve that by next year is a great sign.

Also that they are wanting to do that without safety driver is bold, but exciting. All the cogs, wheels, notches seem to be in place and the launch is imminent. The head start that Waymo has is unbelievable and will only grow more exponential.
_​Via: thelastdriverlicenseholder


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Luxor said:


> When they do their 2018 public release in Arizona (which will be about 100 square miles centered around the Phoenix area), the cars will be driverless without operators. They made it pretty clear that the only humans in the car will be the riders who hail the Waymo.
> 
> As of this point, the focus is mostly now on expanding to other cities, with Phoenix pretty much 100% ready at this point. They're doing a lot with snow right now since one of their main goals is to have all-weather ready for next year. Rain is pretty much solved.
> 
> ...


https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2018/09/14/waymo-plans-autonomous-car-launch-leaked/
If you follow the links and those reddit threads you will understand the account which posted this info was a throw away account.

Now this poster, right here.... one day...










Hahahaha.... I smell London tube with London picture and dingo with a dingo picture.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2018/09/14/waymo-plans-autonomous-car-launch-leaked/
> If you follow the links and those reddit threads you will understand the account which posted this info was a throw away account.
> 
> Now this poster, right here.... one day...
> ...


The Tomato lives??


----------



## Luxor (Sep 14, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> If you follow the links and those reddit threads you will understand the account which posted this info was a throw away account.


If you click on the 'About' link you'll see Dr. Mario Herger's bio, his linkedin and email. Also several videos of talks he's given.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Luxor said:


> If you click on the 'About' link you'll see Dr. Mario Herger's bio, his linkedin and email. Also several videos of talks he's given.


The German dude NEVER got any info from Waymo. He is REPOSTING what was originally put on reddit by somebody so scared, that immediately deleted everything.

Whatever is listed under "About" link has ZERO relevance for the Waymo so called "leaked" information.

Why are these developers and enthusiasts so scared?

Hmmmmm.... The truth makes you stronger not weaker....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Luxor said:


> When they do their 2018 public release in Arizona (which will be about 100 square miles centered around the Phoenix area), the cars will be driverless without operators. They made it pretty clear that the only humans in the car will be the riders who hail the Waymo.
> 
> As of this point, the focus is mostly now on expanding to other cities, with Phoenix pretty much 100% ready at this point. They're doing a lot with snow right now since one of their main goals is to have all-weather ready for next year. Rain is pretty much solved.
> 
> ...


Hey Tomato we missed you!



jocker12 said:


> Whatever is listed under "About" link has ZERO relevance for the Waymo so called "leaked" information.


The Tomato learned quickly that getting slapped around on UP is peanuts compared to getting slapped around on reddit. Those guys will straight up kill you


----------



## Luxor (Sep 14, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> The German dude NEVER got any info from Waymo. He is REPOSTING what was originally put on reddit by somebody so scared, that immediately deleted everything.
> 
> Whatever is listed under "About" link has ZERO relevance for the Waymo so called "leaked" information.
> 
> ...


You're correct, the German guy posted what the dude who interviewed with Waymo said. The reddit guys were on his case not because he made anything up, but because he posted a pic of the Waymo NDA to prove he was legit.

Everything he sad in the post is legit:

Waymo launch in Phoenix is imminent and ready to go.
Rain is solved, snow will be solved within the year.
Waymo has now moved their focus to launching Mountain View and San Francisco.
Rideshare has priority over trucking.​All this was already in the public domain. This post is just confirmation.

As for snow, Google: Dmitri Dolgov, Waymo in the snow
​


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Luxor said:


> You're correct,


Thank you for indirectly admitting your comment #4 is useless.



Luxor said:


> a pic of the Waymo NDA


Anybody knows such thing doesn't prove anything about any company's intentions . It is only a NDA.



Luxor said:


> Everything he sad in the post is legit


Wrong. If I make a post on Reddit saying that I've talked to a Ferrari engineer and next year they will sell their 488 Spider for $20.000 instead of $240.000, that doesn't make my statement legit, even if I show a picture of a NDA. It will make me a fool, along with anybody believing that delusion (like probably the German dude in our case, here).



Luxor said:


> Waymo launch in Phoenix is imminent and ready to go.


That is the only public intention Waymo expressed last year. As we all know, if the company encounters any problems, because they never promised anything, they'll be able to back out of it.



Luxor said:


> Rain is solved, snow will be solved within the year.
> Waymo has now moved their focus to launching Mountain View and San Francisco.


If that would have been Waymo's official intention, they would've made it public, but they never said anything like that. *Do you have any sources for your statement* (as long as you still don't use quotation marks)*?*



Luxor said:


> All this was already in the public domain.


Where is that?



Luxor said:


> As for snow, Google: Dmitri Dolgov, Waymo in the snow


I agree Dolgov probably thinks Waymo is stuck deep in the snow with their self driving project, and he knows when that happens, real human muscle is needed.










Again, I want Waymo to put their robots on the roads, fail, and have America acknowledge Chandler's (AZ) pain.

Don't forget how it only took one year to make those people hate the Waymo self driving cars and understand the scam that was played on them - see "Alphabet's self-driving cars are annoying their neighbors in Chandler, Arizona. 'I hate them': Locals reportedly are frustrated with Alphabet's self-driving cars"

Waymo pushing forward with their cacophony will only make things worse.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Thank you for indirectly admitting your comment #4 is useless.
> 
> Anybody knows such thing doesn't prove anything about any company's intentions . It is only a NDA.
> 
> ...


How can you think Waymo will fail? You must be stupid! Stupid, walking dead uber driver! These people invested millions, they have skin in the game!

Blah blah blah....

Hey Tomato see that? I'm MOCKING YOU!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> How can you think Waymo will fail? You must be stupid! Stupid, walking dead uber driver! These people invested millions, they have skin in the game!


Can you imagine the world filled with millions of sock puppets??!!


----------

